# SBS 2003 - XP SP2 Clients - Dreadfully slow internet



## JCUMBIE (Sep 21, 2005)

I have just set up a SBS 2003 Server, with 5 XP clients. I have the server setup to administer DHCP but because of a network copier, the clients are actually set up with fixed IP's. I have checked the status page of the router to add the DNS IP's to the server as forwarders in DNS. I have all clients using the server IP for the Gateway, DNS, and WINS. 

For some reason, the speed of the internet at the server is much better than the speed at the workstations. With a cable modem, the clients are experiencing wait times of 80 seconds or more for the website www.scsos.com. I checked with some other tenants in this building, and watched them load the same site in about 20 seconds using their cable modem. 

I have heard about a setting for a network buffer? I dont know where that setting is or what it should be set to. I would like to know if there are any other settings I can change to get the internet to run better on the client machines. I tried adding the DNS that I used for the forwarders on the client machine and saw no improvement, possibly even more degredation. 

Anyone else experienced this kind of thing, someone please help!

PS. I am new here, and I sure am glad there are forums like this one that I can get help from. I hope that eventually I can contribute too.

[EDIT]
I just experienced another problem along the same lines, I was downloading an email and it timed out before it finished. Looks like it was 2 MB. Is there some setting on the Server that limits the amount of time you can access the net, or limits the bandwidth allowed by each client or some other wierd setting that could be causing all of this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Change the fowarder on your server, to your ISP's DNS server.


----------

